# Anwendungen starten



## Apropo (2. November 2003)

Mal wieder ne dumme Frage von mir:

Wenn ich im Terminal unter Redhat ein Programm starten will, also den Name davon eingebe passiert einfach nix.Kommt nur: command not found.  Was mache ich den falsch? Die Datei ist ausführbar und ich bin im richtigen Ordner....

Danke schon mal!


Mfg, Apropo


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. November 2003)

Nur den Dateinamen einzugeben reicht eigentlich nur bei den Anwendungen, die im /bin-Verzeichnis oder anderen speziellen Verzeichnissen liegen. Wenn die Anwendung z.B. in Deinem Userverzeichnis liegt, musst Du das Verzeichnis noch mit angeben:

```
./anwendung
```


----------



## Fabian H (2. November 2003)

Die Pfade, in der nach der Datei gesucht werden, sind in der $PATH-Umgebungsvariable gespeichert.
Die einzelnen Pfadangaben sind da mit Doppelpunkten getrennt. In machen Distributionen ist das aktuelle Verzeichnis (.) standardmäßig in $PATH nicht enthalten.

Du kannst das ändern, indem du den Eintrag "PATH=" aus der /etc/profile (glaub ich) änderst.


----------

